# Radian 65 - Issues / Recall?



## CJsMama (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm about to buy a convertible car seat and I thought I had decided on the Radian 65 but then I heard that they were having some problems with them although they hadn't yet been recalled. I think it had something to do with the safety of the latch system but I'm not sure. Does anyone know anything about this? Rethinking my decision and wondering if I should go with the Britax Marathon instead. TIA


----------

